# Classic Y



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

*File Name*: Classic Y
*File Submitter*: mattardel
*File Submitted*: 21 Apr 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Here's the PDF of my Classic Y design. It's currently my favorite and I find it is quite accurate yet pocketable. Very comfortable with palm swells. An example in plywood and poplar palm swells:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17718]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17717]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17716]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17715]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17714]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17713]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:17712]

Click here to download this file


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice the poplar looked like plastic


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, polyurethane likes to do that. I kind of like it though.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice Share.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

good style


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice bottle popper


----------

